# Kindle Bags -- yet another choice!



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Has anyone posted these yet? If so, I missed it so this will have to be merged or deleted. New Kindle bags that might interest some -- I'm not familiar with this seller.

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5278601&section_id=6064286


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh goodness! I do not need a distraction from my lust for an Oberon purple ROH!

(and this is completely off-topic - but this post grants me Madeleine L'Engle status - which I love, because her books are so great and A Wrinkle in Time is on my list of life-changing books I've read!)


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates on your new status!!   Good to know about the book/author. Thanks!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd like a review of somebody who bought one.............They are beautiful!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

WOW! Those are REALLY nice!!!


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

I really like those!  that may just be my next "have to have"....  
thanks for posting these!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I haven't purchased one (yet) but I thought they looked pretty nice and might appeal to some so I thought I would share.  If anyone gets one, let us know how you like it!


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

They are all nice, but my favorite is the "Pink Tattoo" one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Those are very pretty. I haven't seen them before.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I may be mistaken, but I don't believe I've ever been to a site where they sold "Sony" accessories the way they're selling Kindle accessories.  I know M-edge has covers, and a couple other places also make covers that hold other e-readers.  Butit seems other vendors are marketing to the Kindle kraze.  Am I wrong?


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Why would anybody market accessories for that "other" e-reader that is just a computer accessory. Can't think of a reason... nope... not a one.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are nice bags.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> I may be mistaken, but I don't believe I've ever been to a site where they sold "Sony" accessories the way they're selling Kindle accessories. I know M-edge has covers, and a couple other places also make covers that hold other e-readers. Butit seems other vendors are marketing to the Kindle kraze. Am I wrong?


I think this board members might be the cause of those kindle accessories. LOL The Oberon covers started with the beta babes (I was one of them) from this board and from there bag, skin, light, etc...  Because of this board, I bought so many unexpected bag, kindle accessories, etc.  This board is very dangerous. lol


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

These are very pretty.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

She has a lot of fabric choices other than the ones they are shown in and she takes custom orders.  I really like these because not only would it carry my Kindle, but also anything else I would normally carry in my purse as well -- so I'd only have to carry one bag.  Definitely tempting and I might order one soon.


----------

